# Carolina Chronic Tree Grow in MT



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Well lots of work, lots of scrounging up pieces, One test plant doing pretty decent named Alice and We are off and running in Montana, New water to Learn , New soil , and ARRRRRRGH growing inside will I ever survive will Alice...Who know but sometimes you have to stick more than just your toe in the water and give it a real good shot even if you got a real big learning curve...So My Cheap and I do mean cheap 80 dollars total Carolina Country Boy Engineeering ...veg and grow chambers... put together with 28,800 lumens of CFL in a 2 1/2 ft by 3 ft veg chamber that will go 5 ft high...Oh and yes that is a heppa filter on top of the hood with the fiter yanked to use an an exaust....Total watts with the two fans 424 watts total so sounds like a good number to me till I can save up for the bud hut and the hps 400 I want. Like I said I'm learning the way past hard water here and the soil so if you want pull up a chair loan some good advice but remember We just move so the buget it TIGHTTTTT so keep suggestions on the cheap and lets grow some Carolina Chronic Tree in Big Sky Montana ....Cowboy up and Cracker Jack back Outside...And Yep I burnt Alice a tad ( "My poor baby girl SNIFF") trying to work out a watering tea with this rock freaking hard water.

Day 3 We got six popers to join Alice and Yes I named them each girl names....What positive thinking counts too ya know.


----------



## swiftgt (May 24, 2009)

nice setup man,
they could do with a re potting about now,
and moved closer to the lights,
but looks good,


----------



## DirtySouth (May 24, 2009)

Like your cfl set up,must c how it turns out.As far as alice is conserned,I believe the twisting of the leaves could be ur ph is off.Not 2 sure if your checkin ph/ppm but as expensive as they may seem( you thought nugs where more precious than gold,these 2 tools will make you or break you.
 Your seedlings should have a ppm of 200-400(tap water will usually do....best to let sit in an open container inorder to let clorine evap.)with your ph between 6.2-7.2(best to keep notes in order to figure out what works best with each strain). 
 Not to sure if your aware of this or not but your lighting cycle has to do with sexing(I keep my lights on 4 20 hours 4 seedlings,18 on 6 off for veg.good female to male ratio.
 Alice-as you know is burnt.I suggest no nutes 4 a couple waterings.Can't see your soil but looks to be over watered.As far as the burnt look,you should re-pot in a slightly bigger container,and water with 3-5x the amount of water per container size,3-5 gallons water for a 1 gallon container.
 Remember this takes time, dont be in a rush.Light nutes(be sure you have hloes in the bottom of your cups inorder to let acces water run off.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 24, 2009)

We loved Montana .  We're going to move there, but it's going to take awhile.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Welcome in @swifttgt...Yeppers gathering pots now off of freecycle....so as I have 7 or 8 they go in them.

Hey welcome in @DirtySouth...Well most of the setup and the fans are all free goodies from hunting and gathering off of freecycle ...Got Ya on the light cycle a buddy of Mine back east told Me the same...actually the soil here is dark way dark not like the sandy loams of home though I did sprinkle today and flushed alice as soon as the burn showed up ...

As far as the ph and the tools I know I got feelers out on the freebie sites to see what I can scrounge and also checking the thrifts but like I said the water here is rock hard well water...Soil test is in the mail to the coop here ...That I could afford as far as the water ph neighbors got a pool I asked to use his test kit it is running 6.8 to 7.0 out of the tap but seriously so rock hard you can see the cal and mins in it so I'm also looking for some kind of filter on the free sites...but you gotta test the waters sometime so hopefully through this first grow I can pick up some tools and learn the in and out here Bro.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Welcome in @ArtVandolay ...God Yeah Big Sky... fresh air...More cows than people... I love calling Mt home sweet home even with the learning curve and having to ARGGGGGGGGGGH grow inside for the first time in My life...


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Hoping a few old timers drop by that have some tricks on getting the perfect water and nute tea on the cheap without all the pricey toys as theres gotta be some ways to get close


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Snaps fingers BTW I raised the hood just to snap the pics I been keeping it about 2 inches from plant tips My bud back east said one inch but the temps were getting high but that was before I found the hepa and ripped out the filter to add the hood exhaust.


----------



## 420benny (May 24, 2009)

DirtySouth wrote:and water with 3-5x the amount of water per container size,3-5 gallons water for a 1 gallon container.
Remember this takes time, dont be in a rush.Light nutes(be sure you have hloes in the bottom of your cups inorder to let acces water run off.
Hope this helps.

Nice start. Keep it happenin' I was surprised at DirtySouth's comment above. If he/ she sees this could you please elaborate about the water for me? It seems like sooooo much to me. Benny out.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

@420benny ...Welcome in my friend good to see you thanks for adding thoughts ...Waves 

@ArtVandolay ...I snapped something for you to make you wanna be here Art


----------



## gmo (May 24, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> DirtySouth wrote:and water with 3-5x the amount of water per container size,3-5 gallons water for a 1 gallon container.
> Remember this takes time, dont be in a rush.Light nutes(be sure you have hloes in the bottom of your cups inorder to let acces water run off.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Nice start. Keep it happenin' I was surprised at DirtySouth's comment above. If he/ she sees this could you please elaborate about the water for me? It seems like sooooo much to me. Benny out.



This is called flushing.  It'll get rid of all the excess fertilizer and built up salts in your soil.  Make sure to do it with PH adjusted water or you will just make the problem worse.  This will help in cases of nutrient lockout due to poor PH levels or if you fertilize your plants too much and burn them.

Edit:  If you use a soil with time release nutrients flushing will make things worse because the more you water the more fertilizer capsules break into the soil.  Keep this in mind.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

@gmo...Welcome in gmo... Yeppers I did the flush with PH adjusted water on Alice already and a New friend on the MP board noted Me to try something for the hard water cheap so We will see how it goes though I can't use the trick every time as it is those things that hang in the dish washer but they add salt to the soil so only good for an emergency flush if that's all the water you got on hand ...I maybe trucking jugs into town for city water for the gurllllllllls


----------



## 420benny (May 24, 2009)

Thanks gmo. I was hoping that is what was meant. I feared they were recommending 5 gal.water per 1 gal pot for watering. Just making sure. Later


----------



## MysticWolf (May 25, 2009)

Laughs thinking about farming in NC and any water you found close to fill those 5 gal buckets with was gold and you sure didn't check ppm or anything so long as critters were drinking it and you had a screen to pour it into your bucket to pull out any chunks it was gold liquid gold ...toss in a bit of feed once and awhile let the sun do the rest and those BEASTS grew huge....Chuckles and those 5 gal buckets with weep hoses attached did the trick! ...Yep outside is way past easier

Shakes My head more as I look at the easy bake plant oven I made to grow but ya gotta do what ya gotta do and even an Old Wolfs gotta learn new tricks in a new climate ....Almost wanting to say look Ma it shake and bake and I helped


----------



## MysticWolf (May 25, 2009)

Leaving a big Thankie for @Old Time Grower for the private message about how to control rock hard water without a salt build up....Putting down one teaspoon of baking soda to every 4 cups of water in my notebook just in case if for what ever reason the first flush for Alice did not work... and if the leaf twisting gets any worse...Also bookmarking the water imp link you sent for a ion descale system for the future when I get a few bucks...Thankie my friend tippin my hat.


Update Alice our Stunt test dumbie gurl plants is looking pretty good after the flush of yesterday... and the six popper gurl babes are looking good as well this am ...so were into day 5 of the grow... after the hood build and Our tough cowgirl Montana gal Alice is in about her second full week of life with good inter node spacing about 1/2 inch each ...and no stretch so I guess I built the hood right ...YEAH...That's means we are past one hurdle....So it's Monday May 25th 2009 ...and Baby we got the plant easy bake oven rocking and rolling on high ...424 watts is all you need ...so lets pick up a little more speed ...Have a wonderful Memorial Day All ...and saluting the Vets out there on the MP board.

James


----------



## MysticWolf (May 26, 2009)

Tuesday May 26th ...So far so good Alice is looking good after the flush so I'm giving her a little TLC and getting her back on track ...I also harvested and dried the bottom two leaves that were dieing anyway was just enough for a good puff or two but boy does baby got some kick even that young ...Our 6 poppers are looking good ...the 7th in the cup that popped might or might not make it or she just maybe a straggler who knows.

Also a local patient is dropping by to see 6 His seeds planted and give his hail mary too ...Three different strains so two seeds of each strain so we are gonna put them in the plant easy bake and see what we can cross and cook up and get a going.

See We and as We I mean a group of Us had an Idea... We are all medicinal users... Ya'll would probably call us cripples or the walking wounded...Where we tend to prefer the term physically challenged  ...Which we are in all honesty...You know the folks on disability that you see in the drug stores and such, and pull your kids away from because we look sick or different or we are in chairs of the rolling kind.

So three of Us have gotten together here and we are bucking the system and we are working together as a collective... and scrounging materials where we can, ...and gathering what donations we can...And guess what Our daily real loving caregivers are even jumping in lending a hand cause they see hope in our eyes.

Why you might ask? When Montana is a caregiver state? ...Well honestly in Our opinion those caregivers don't really care much... they have no programs to help the low income ...they have no program to help hospice patients ...Sure they grow your 6 plants out and keep them growing ...but the meds go to he or she who has the cash...Then when you scrap up enough money to go to one of those So called caregivers you assigned that are growing Your plants and making money off them, and you in turn get wet,or moldy, or way old meds...Trust me the system needs a kick in a positive direction...Which is US 

Heck untill I got here the other patients I know here that I have hooked upwith as friends... did not know you could do alcohol extraction and reduction to get just pure meds and take them oral not be stoned all day, but after taking it Shazam they moved better, feel better then some had in years ...So together from an Idea We started Project Medicine Man and... because I have actually grown and done my own extractions... "though be it only outside" I got elected Our fearless leader...So here we are Mt and world, and if we get going and growing... We Will help others like Us that's our goal and We ain't stopping till we get there...

So the 6 beans going in the works today toward helping to take care of our second patient go in curtest of "Nirvana" and Alice who We named our first test plant after...So Thankyou Nirvana for believing in Our rag tag group you Rock Alice! Going in are two Full moons , two Aurora Indcas, and Two White Castles on a wing and Our prayers and 424 watts.

And if anyone wants to know why an old MS patient fights so hard daily I got My reasons.... and they are two other patients sheets pinned to the grow room wall.

James

PS also in the works today I got the one private grant finished and sent for the group though not holding my breath  ...and I sent a request to my Old Levis and Leather club back east for possible funding as well ...and on a positive note the Prez posted the request to the membership crossing fingers there...and 42 requests sent off to companies in the cannabis industry for possible support as well so a good mornings work ...Today's a Good day


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 26, 2009)

I like the tight internodal spacing, they are obviously not stretching for light.  Have they been repotted yet?  I used to put new seedlings in 16oz clear plastic cups and then pot when the roots were showing at the bottom.....I know I know, light on roots is bad, but this is less than a day in early veg and the light on the roots is not much.  The reason I mention it is because mine were hitting bottom in those 16oz cups long before they got as big as yours.  So if you haven't you might want to go ahead and re-pot before the growth starts to slow from being root bound.    

Some of those CFL bulbs look a differetn color, did you use different spectrum bulbs?  

I like the set-up, one of the better designed CFL set-ups I have seen.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 26, 2009)

@NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer....Welcome in my friend and yeppers they are soon to be re potted I've been doing some checking today to find nursery style pots ...So hopefully this week I should be able to slip out if I keep feeling pretty good and pick up a bakers dozen of square or round pots...I had to throw perlite and vermiculite and some bark in the soil pile I got here and add some organic humus to be ready for the grand replanting...and boy was that a chore with only one good arm, but I got er done...Okay so I had to take a power nap after the mixing too but the re pot soil she be ready Freddie!


----------



## MysticWolf (May 28, 2009)

Thursday May 28th...Wow I missed two days posting in the journal here as life has been so darn hectic!

So lets see where we are now of the 6 new seeds planted there are no new poppers yet.Which is 2 seeds of each strain AI, Wh Castle,Full Moon 

Of the six CCT poppers 5 gurls look freaking great! ..one looks scraggly... and rough... and has fought since day 1 so not sure if that one will make it...So I guess time will tell on her fate...Hum ...dum dum dum dum ...insert eerie music here...Also that mysterious 7th cup with the poppers it did not make it I think it was sucked into the MoNtAnA VoRtEx...Flourish of spinning hands for dramatic effect so my grow journal isn't too boring. 

Dadada ...then the adventure to gather the new larger pots started...I zoomed to nursery after nursery...Checking ...asking... begging ...pleading even... to no avail...None had a pot to sell ,trade, or just take off their hands...It was a conspiracy I tell you... lead I know by the nursery owner with the Very bad comb over... that needed to belong to the Brain club for Hair...Opps I mean the Hair club for men...Anyhow I could just sense he was their pot ringleader....

But did I give up?...No I did not... for I scoff in the face of evil pot hording overlords!...Okay that's a bit of overkill but it made me laugh so I'm leaving it up Chuckles....

So I go into town and what happens? ...I hear a Psst from the alleyway ...and a guy says Dude do you want some really killer free pots...Well I did need them... and I did want them ... and they were free...and I just knew one little snatch from the big white glittering stack...Then I could stop after...But No I was grabbing those freaking buckets like a fiend  on acid ...Saying Yes mine Mine yes all Mine....It was not a pretty sight ...I'm soooooooooo ashamed ...No I'm not ...but washing all those buckets was an all day chore Wheeeeeeeeeew we....So buckets now dry I drilled one put some rocks in for drainage and soil  and tucked in our test plant Alice


----------



## zipflip (May 28, 2009)

hows it goin mystic?
  looks good.
  yeah it is a bummer livin this far north as far as tryin to grow outdoors. from wat i've learned an read an herd and from my own experience with growin bagseed(unknown strain) up here, i'd have to say if ya wanna do outdoors, definately go wit an afghan strain or a pure indica/ind dom.
  im literally a hop skip an jump away from ya so i imagin our weather aint much diff, unless ya up hi in the mts somewhere. lol.
  but i started wit 43 plants indoors and in the end outdoors after males an wether casualties an most tehm bein sativa dominamnt i ended with only 3.5 females that really had andy bud worth trimmin an smokin. the rest i all whipped into some iso oil an butter.  
  i'm actually gonna veg my current batch in veg for only 2-3 more weeks then slap em into 12/12 then im a start a nother batch in veg again and quite possibly considerin doin them outdoors again. as i now know to pick the obvious lookin indica strains to use outdoors only.
  i mean i am literally right next ta ya man. and i'd love to do a side by side grow with someone and compare results and regimen etc and who knows, maybe we could pin point many beneficial factors into having successful outdoor grows up here.
    Good luck wit the new indoor growing tho.


----------



## framingman001 (May 28, 2009)

hey mystic,I am also a neighbor , real close like in big sky.  your water issue; you can try the water at the camp sites in the canyon, the water there is pretty good. i would like to sit in and pull up a chair too. In the next couple days im going to put a couple of clones outside. I got a couple nice places pick out,hopefully weather holds. Last year it snowed 18 inches in late june up high. P.S you can get 3 gal. grow bags in town(Bozeman)10 for 2 bucks.  Nice setup keep it up and good luck


----------



## MysticWolf (May 28, 2009)

Welcome in @zipflip...Oh Kewl I love neighbor heck... who knows might start Us a Growers group right here in Mt trade info help each other out...Maybe all hit a coffee shop and do a lil Munch  ...I hear you on the indicas too ...though they can be way past hard to pick out of bag seed and fool you sometimes ....Though reading your last grow there are some safe online places to order from like Nirvana just use say a PO box that way you can be sure of the dom traits and genetics and the time line you need for another outdoor grow plus you can use the wall of water link Hick posted too get that early head start...

Hey framingman001...Yeppers we got here just last fall ...My gals a Montana cowgirl though so they let this Southern Country Boy into the state Chuckles ....I've been trying to hunt me some good spots too, but being new to the area still getting to know people here and getting on land takes a bit of time ....Though if this awesome weather holds Me and My leg brace and My cane are gonna try to hike along a few of the creeks I found that are public access ...plus there are a couple smallish lakes close but they are crawling with people allot I noticed so the lakes would prolly be out as every inch probably gets tromped over through the summer ...Which would be the last thing I need happen to My meds after putting in the work to grow them ...But I'm going to keep looking about for next year ...Though I gotta get away from this here flat spot a few miles I doubt you could hide a twig out here ...Sending you warm winds to keep the snow away and pop a few in the ground for me too framingman001...Glad to have ya;ll pulling up a chair


----------



## zipflip (May 28, 2009)

thanks mystic..
  actually im not in montana but right next door to ya .
    i spend some time in sydney and glendive  here n there. got family there as well as frenz but i try stay away from sydney as much as i can.  lol.  idk if it just me but tehre alot of dirty crackheads there. lol
   but as far as pickin out indicas from bagseed.. i only keep seeds from the bags of good nuggs i get and my friends get. im talkin the type bags ya get of good ol dankity dank where ya may find an occassional seed or two is all.
  a couple my friends save em for me as well. and i got liek a baby food jar full of perfect lookin seds. and this next batch i got in veg now are all mostly ind for sure. 
  ya can tel by lookin at leaves on em they 4sure ind dom at least tho.
  i have a hard time affordin all the necessities to grow perfect . its paychek to paychek for me.
  but i do wat i can wit wat i have etc.. so orderin seeds, maybe a xmas present for myself this xmas maybe lol.
  i got one lady thats like 2-3weeks from finishin that is growin very quik as far as flowerin an maturing goes so im thinkin  wat im gonna do is revegg her and take clones and just put few outdoors just to see if it works this year.
  at least tahts wat i'd like to so anyway lol


----------



## MysticWolf (May 29, 2009)

Friday May 29th 2009

Wheew I finally made it in past the server busy error Yeahhhhhhhhh Go team!

Wow @zipflip that sounds great and who knows what with traveling distances all being relative here you never know... one day you might be this way... or I might be that way ...Who knows but till then keep growing and giving it the good fight ...your looking good over there in your thread so keep up the good work ...and keep talking to those growing girls too they like good convos too yeah know...

Okay lets see where are we at as far as an update ...The flush worked out on Alice ...I got her in the 5 gallon pail now that I scored and I really like these heavy thick buckets they will work for soil and DWC I think ...and now I'm gathering parts and stuff to turn one into a small cloner if all goes well...

Nothing as far as cash influx... but I'm gathering goodies from the others patients in the group and freecycle to work on a bud hut then I'll just have to get Us an HPS  light ...Like I said One of the other folks came over and together We got Alice in her new home and wow ...No freaking shock at all... she is off and running and well growing well the leaf twist is fading and her colors coming back good...

Out of the 6 other Gurls of the CCT looks like 5 are gonna make it they are going pretty strong now...

Also the Wonderful Nirvana stock is up and growing and Going...The Two White Castles popped up today... as did the Two Full Moons...just waiting on the Two Aurora Indica's to show their lovely heads ...So Alice if your reading along You rock hard G/F... Thank You.

Also I gotta make some space so after this grow I can take in a very special cutting from a local Friend here and grow her into a Mom... then get Her out to the others in the Collective asap ...I've heard She is a Rock Star of the plant world ...and She Rocks Hard... She Heavy... She Rocks Steady ...So Time for Me to get busy and build Her a lil Queens palace...Because when She comes she gonna have a good home and lots of love...and lots of prayers with hopes and dreams attached...So though I doubt that local Friend reads here... but I'm gonna still throw out a Thank you here on MP anyhow... and simply say I sure hope and pray your gift is returned to you 10 times 10 fold ...Thank you so very much 10 by 10 My Friend.

Well that's about all I got to say for this Friday... more new pictures comin soon...Laughs man that sounds like a movie trailer or something.


James


----------



## zipflip (May 30, 2009)

good ta hear ya got her in line again man.
  good lucck an cant wait for the update pix... 
  Peace


----------



## MysticWolf (May 31, 2009)

Sunday May 31 2009 

Well My Lady is awway and she got the camera so I'm going to play and relax a bit the girls are looking pretty good this am and we are cooking on 424 watts ..So prolly be tomorrow before I can get pictures up drat it all...

But I wrote a little something on the FF vs MG thread I wanna save here in My grow journal because I really do feel it hold merit hopefully others reading along will too who knows ...So here goes...

Fox Farm vs Miracle Grow 

It is honestly great that everyone here loves Fox Farm products but what few realize is how discouraging that can be to most way rural areas that don't have local grow shops or hydro shops that you can just take a short drive to and tada a one stop shop ...

Out here in Montana I can't get Fox Farm stuff unless I order it online ...So product... plus shipping... plus added time makes that a rough deal...

Me personally I buy the best organic soil I can locally check it as best I can them amend and lighten it ...Sometimes that might mean certain MG products... but even Ed Rosenthal and Mel Frank recommend them right in their books ...

So good alternatives on how to mix good viable soil helps budding growers in My personal view ...

Myself I go by a chart in Mel Franks book 1 part perlite, 1part vermiculite ,4 parts organic soil , 2 to 3 parts local soil depending on how good and fluffy it is ...1 part worm casting ...1 part bark ...It saves money saves... shipping ...saves time

Though eventually as money allows I do want to try a DWC hydro setup ...But new growers have to go with what is in their area ...and also in their comfort and price level to start ...

And I think We as a community need to encourage that ...Hey a CFL hood is great to start under if that's what you feel comfy building and can afford...

Latter it makes a great veg cab and mothers area...Sure some have big bucks to spend ...but some don't like med patients on fixed incomes ...So encourage people help them start with what they got on hand... help them become comfy wiring and setting up rigs...

WE get good plants by raising good plants...Well it is true of Growers too we get good Growers by raising good Growers and teaching them our love of garden...

Tending and teaching them how to be Care Takers in the world ...then that Care Taker mentality flows into their daily life ...It is not just the bud and plant that is healing ...It is tending that garden in a peaceful time ...

Taking that active step to help yourself and others...Here I'm setting up shop in MT I'm having to setup shop to grow indoors and step back from the outdoor growing I loved in NC and was very good at...

Many handy tools did not survive the 2500 mile journey due to space restrictions ...and the need for liquid assets to get here...But and this is a Big But ...I'm still growing... I'm still going... and I'm still giving it My best shot...

Honest sincere growers step down from that higher level and mentor and teach budding growers on their level and encourage them to read.. learn... and grow toward the goal of independence ...

And That Mentoring is the Most Important Growing and Gardening we can give to others in our lifetime...

Though that,s just one Care Takers opinion

Have a Great Sunday All 

James


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 1, 2009)

Update Live and Learn and don't urinate into the Wind ...or Urinate when your soil mixing is going on...Recap from the Fox vs MG thread.

First @ Whiteowl...Just make sure whatever you put in your soil mix you personal read the bags all the way...Long story short I'm Physically Challenged so often times I need help...Now Remember and keep in Mind what @ Sir_Tokie said about you know your at threshold when you get slight tip burn ...I was mixing up a big batch of organic soil for my 5 gallon buckets ...I had to use the restroom so I asked My Soulmate to mix in the bag of plain perlite and I'd be right back ...Now I've been fighting slight tip burn since the start of this grow and I now know why ...I got the shed open yesterday there sits the pain big bag of perlite all pretty like yet there is perlite in the mix....HUmmmmmmmm moment ..Then the Oh crap sets in ...My love poured in the Whole bag of MG perlite that is fortified with time release fets that I use to lightly top dress her lilly and iris and tulip beds cause My Princess loves her pretties and Yes though I grow MJ ...I love having her beds filled with pretties so she has all the colors she loves ...Laughs left behind the grill... but brought out west 4 boxes full of bulbs ...

So I'll be watering and letting it dry to near crisp ...then water again till the plants get a lil bigger ...Lesson learned hold it till after the soils mixed no matter what ...And mark the bags in the shed....Flowers .....MJ laughing hard ...Yeah like I could sift all that perlite out now ...NOT

Okay so now Damage control ...First get My love settled down and get her to quite saying I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry and self punishing like a catholic school girl...It is okay I can resurrect the plants...

Deep breath that done How to fix this estimating the batch of dirt out back and having to fill the next buckets ....I can't pull it out so I'll dilute it turn the hot mix into a warm maybe I hope a soft mix ...Breaking out the calculator and guesstimating thinking ....Not having the test back yet from the soil sample but betting it does have some good stuff in it as it smells and feels good and rich ...So thats out ..Lowes and home depot keep the decent stuff on  hand ...Hum Got it I think Wallmart and the cheap no nute value dirt I tried that time and had to add add add ...Hot plus mister nothing soil should give Me at least mild ...That I can live with ...but I doubt I can repot Alice she has prolly already spread to fill the whole 5 gallon of close so no tea or nutes for her ...Top dressing with time release stuff in the flower beds is great ....but argh not in My pots 

So live and learn to grow another day I just have to beat out that 90 day time release crude ...Just glad to know I did not loss My growing touch in the 2500 mile move Wheew ...that it was the time release crud...

James


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2009)

hXXp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/distributors/dist_state.php?state=MT
bozeman, dillon, ennis, hamilton, hot springs, kallispell, lakeside, and missoula
:confused2:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 1, 2009)

I knew they had to be hiding the fox farm stuff somewhere in this state doing a mapquest seeing where is closest ...Thank Ya Hick you Da man ...tipping my hat.

James 



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/distributors/dist_state.php?state=MT
> bozeman, dillon, ennis, hamilton, hot springs, kallispell, lakeside, and missoula
> :confused2:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 2, 2009)

Tuesday June 2nd 2009,

Work and Creativity:

First My gosh did we get a strange cold snap here we went from 70 80 even 88 degree days down to 40 through 50 and windy as heck yesterday...Which simply added to the fun ...Chuckles 


So the treck to Mecca " I mean somewhere far away in MT" was made to pick up the super soil FFOF ...So it was rather a treck times two with a semi lunch break in the middle...Smiles 

Got back did chores...then  called a friend with two good arms to help get the fox farms in the house and get the job transplanting started  and done 9:30 last night all the girls were tucked in their new super soil bed yeahhhhh ...then at lights out a lil foliage feeding and the girls are looking great this am...No wilt... no droop... and if there is minimal if any stress...I've seen no signs yet of it Yeah go Team Project Medicine Man !!! pictures soon to come as I don't want to disturb the girls while they settle in to their new homes.

James


----------



## zipflip (Jun 2, 2009)

i aint that trusting in my skillz yet to be forkin out 45 plus a bag of ffof just yet myself. i would either have to trekk times 4 to get some prolly lol or it 45 i found online wit shippin. but why when i found mine for 2.50 a bag and workin wonders so far. 
  i'll pay attention for ya results  jus ta get good look see n all.
  ya got the ff nutes too i assume?
  cant wait for pix


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 2, 2009)

@zipflip

Well good dirt makes a good gardener zip in all honesty and I found out a big part of the twist and issues I was having was from having a soil mix made out of local stuff ...Why because many areas in Mt were deep into mining and smelting so you gotta test the soil to make sure it is fully safe....

Locally harvested stuff may or may not be safe that is cause their tests maybe okay where they test... then they harvest in between test sites...plus this area I learned is hugely alkaline ...

I was only gonna buy one large bag of the FFOF honestly... which is 24.95 here ...But the reason I needed help was I came home with 5 large bags OF and one small bag of the light warrior...


Long story short you buy with money... James has many systems of monetary conversion and return like BARTER ...I also always drive a pickup... ...I can carry more kewl Barter items that way...Hehehehe ...

Anyway among My skills I've played with cb and ham radios for years and the owner was a radio junkie... so I hooked him up with a linear and he hooked me up with Fox Farm dirt...0 dollars spent except for gas and lunch ...and I made a friend.

As far as nutes Oh no Oh heck no I buy no nutes ...Honestly buddy if your up to it we need to get you off all that add and stir chemical stuff and help you learn how to make tea ...Honest it is easy as pie all you need is like a 5 gallon bucket or a big bin or cooler with a top and 1 air stone you glue into it and then air line and a check valve and an air pump ...you can build a tea maker for like 10 bucks tops.

Then you go to a pet store ask to buy like a bag full  of used gravel which costs like a buck ...Get it home put the gravel  in a stocking and put it in your bubbling tea bucket ...then you just hang in more stocking with things like worm casting , organic humus , manure , drop a nail into the bucket or two and let it bubble add water as you have evap ...then when you feed get your gallon jug and I personally like to start My plant's  with 1/4 cup tea to the rest of the gallon full of plain bubbled water ...so I run two bubblers one bucket just water ....one bucket tea ...then you add a lil next go 1/2 cup tea to a gallon of water ...just add a bit more tea each time ...till you barely get tip burn ...then you back off a hair and your then giving you plants just what they need ...Oh you can make your own worm castings too buddy...It easy ...

farmers will always let you get a bucket of manure here and there mix that in a pile with your grass clipping and turn it every now and then  then water the pile and your off and learning to compost and make your own compost and humus ...Me I think it better for the plants it does not stress them as much and you don't get odd chem tastes in the cure ...Yuck 

But thats just My two cents and zip it really is easy to learn and fun too...saves big bucks too nutes cost out the behind. 
hxxp://www.montgomerycountymd.gov/deptmpl.asp?url=/content/dep/composting/worms.asp


----------



## zipflip (Jun 2, 2009)

its really alkaline soil here too.
  heck i need to be where you are if a guy can drive round wit truck load some cool stuff and bater for ff soil that way.  LOL  im a real pack rat an have so much kewl stuff an never use it.. lol  im one them guys who see's somethin neat an wether i have a use for it or not i just gotta have it if i can afford it.
  "he who dies wit the most toys, WINS!!"  LOL
 I thought bout the teas thing. but im still only on my third grow in my life. 2nd indoor at current now still in veg. and one outdoor last year.
  im one them dudes who has a hard time walkin an chewin bubblegum at the same time (haha) so i tend to try an stick as lil things to get the hang of as possible and as i learn them i add more things to the mix so to speak. kinda work my way into the deeper end i guess. 
  but i recently purchased the floranova grow and bloom nutrients.
  i also thought  that when usin compost/manure or teas made from them or any other stuff was increasing chances for pests moold etc..? but even if a guy can do things an tweek things to prevent it all, thats exactly wat im talkin bout which im lil intimidated of jus yet is all
  but im sure i'll get into it in the next grow or two. maybe
  i agree that nutes do cost a fortune to some of us. but for beginners yet they're simpler imo. 
  but i do totally see ya point on the organic bit man i do. i also thought bout goin at it this round too but i backed off it when my lil ones now were obviously not diggin the soil. as i changed the soil tehy imroved. my ph was way off wack when i mixed my own compost/peat etc etc soil media mix. it was only 4.74 then added lime an without testin beforre i planted i noticed the runoff after i put them in it was only 5.34 after adding the lime even. 
  im a have to play around wit some soils etc  in between grows or somethin to get the hangle of it all first maybe.
  plus i also love the taste of organically grown bud. it is hands down the best tastin herbage i ever smoked in my life
  i got few old cb's layin round here too... LOL think they of value to anyone? 
  good score on the dirt tho i must say man.
  but until then im all ears an open for learnin on anythin involvin organics.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 2, 2009)

@zipflip...That be the easy part getting rid if the bugs and pests and stuff ...I got one of those super tubs they sell at hardware stores to mix concrete ...Then here is the trick you turn you manure real good and put in 1 part manure ...turn your compost put in one part compost ...then turn your worm casting your wigglers made and after you take them Fishin ...you add one part worm castings and mix well ....Then you take an old large pressure cooker that you picked up at a yard sale for like 5 bucks ...put in your mix add a splash of water then put it outside on your turkey fryer /fish cooker burner on way low and set the pressure for like meat ...now your neighbors may not like you because what your cooking will smell like s*H*I*...because well it basically is ....then you let it cool down load your stocking and dunk it in your tea water with your other goodies and start bubbling ...I've seen folks add all kind of things to their go juice tea...nails and brads are common , aquarium gravel is common ...black strap molasses...Our east we had to add a dose of Epsom salts ....Oh and last ingredient always is toast with a bottle of beer and give the bubbler tea the first shot from the bottle for your Friends and Family no longer here ...and about a teaspoon of bleach  too kill any bag gunk and rust the nails and brads ...I've seen folks throw in a copper bracelet ,...Those old zinc porn tokens for peek shows ...1 cup of your ladies urine ...Never guy urine EVER ...even pressure cooked fish guts ...One old timer even swore his secret ingredient was a skunks tail in each batch ...Trust Me you will hear some weird tea recipes...Laughing hard ... They all got the basic stuff then the rest is mostly good luck mojo ...So fun part is you can create ZipFlip Mojo to go then put it in a bottle and pour it on that Hoe Hoe hoe yep you gotta keep the weeds out Yep ...Laughing hard ...But don't just take My word ask around Zipper Snapper...

James


----------



## zipflip (Jun 3, 2009)

no i believe ya. i've read up on teas quite a bit and herd of some pretty weird concoctions. 
 but the rusty nail or metals... is that for like minerals such as iron zinc n other stuff like that?
  i dont know why but it all just sounds too potent to do in containers indoors. especially for smaller type grows like mine tho.... 
  im in no way deterred from organics man. i just think i'd feel more comfortable if i climb teh ladder one step at a time eliminating the easiest stuff first.  
  by easiest i mean like less work and time etc etc... 
  that way i'll feel comfy when i enter that whole new ball game of organics anyway...


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 7, 2009)

@zipflip ...Yeppers they say it is for the trace metals like you said you'll hear some weird concoctions but hey if their Mojo works for them that is all that counts zip.

Sunday June 7th 2009
Okay lets see time for an update and some pictures as I had to get the girls all back on track as best I could...Wheew was a lil bit of work and a bit touch and go there...But I think we are getting everything right back in line...Whoo Hooooooo...

So first you'll see Our 5 baby CCT's they were all washed off and replanted in the FFOF  and they are coming right along.

Then you'll see Our two baby Full Moons both washed and replanted as well. 

Then Our two White Castles same deal in new FF homes.

Then Our one AI that spouted washed and reset too.

Next come the scary pictures of Alice our brave hardy mascot you go Girl getting back on track.

Now understand I have a huge learning curve here moving from normal outside growing to inside growing ... plus new water ...and new dirt...

This is where people will call me picky but as a grower if I'm gonna be doing anything new at all no matter what it is... I always have ONE TEST PLANT ...That plant is my control and if she shows any signs of something bad I know the others started after her will be soon to follow...

Some call it preemptive gardening ...Me I just call it good common sense ...Alice was much harder to save I had to take her out of 5 gallons of the old dirt get her roots washed off... all the way... and yes that meant every last particle and she was bigger so she went a lil shocky...

It wasn't easy but I used a trick an Old time grower taught me with a sink full of icey cool water "not freezing water" just really cold has to be about 38 to 40 degrees F...not Celsius ...and it worked Alice pulled through which tells you how tough cannabis can be especially when it is good stock like CCT.

Anyways that's our update ...more coming next week stay tuned same time same channel Chuckles 

James Out


----------



## zipflip (Jun 7, 2009)

i like the idea of havin a control plant....
  do you mean as in like you have one designated plant  set aside from ret as far as regimen goes but only  do everythin you do to all but the one control is but few days ahead on the schedule givin the others a 3 day or however any days lag behind the oe meanin if soemthin goes wrong  wit the first control that means that the others will be following behind  an this way ya get able to catch watever it is before it gets too severe...?
  at least thats wat im thinkin ya mean by it.
  ya know that doesnt sound like a bad idea to do at all for anyone especially folks like yaself new to indoors an me bein in my 2nd year of growing experience only.
  ..preemtive gardening....  i dig it man.  may have to do this on a next grow myself.  and does make sense.  (common sense lol)
   how bout the crazy wether we been havin last couple days ...?  LOL
  it snowed here yesterday.  can you beleive it... SNOW!! in flippin june yet.  lol  maybe we'll get lucky an wont frost til mid to late november this year...?
  i can only wish.   i am gonna be startin a small batch of babies for some outdoor just for heck of it this year. i'll wait til end june beginnin july to put them out tho. i mean, hell, it'll prolly snow again here yet even. hard tellin wit weather up here man.
  ya sure gonna love montana for sure (sarcasm)   
but nice ta see tehy all comin along man.  good luck an keep up the nurturing bro.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 7, 2009)

@zipflip...Hey buddy yep that is exactly the idea and the way to use a control or stunt test dummy plant ...Like I said Alice was started about 2 weeks ahead of the others total ....She showed issues with the dirt first as I wasn't adding tea or anything save one tiny dose I gave her then it was plane jane good water after that ...so when she still had issues I knew I had to figure out what was going on which it was the soil and the fortified perlite so the babies were just starting to show on the tiniest tips ...Thus I knew I had to do something fast fast fast ...Now in My case I had to change Alice and the babies ...but you gotta understand I'm going long term so one of each of the strains I will be making into a bonsai so I can do clones as needed as it is far cheaper then buying or collecting seeds so by the time this grows done I'll have 4 to 5 bonsai's and most likely seeds of each strain put back in the bank too just in case something happens to one of the bonsai moms ...So I'll have Full Moon at will , AI at will, White Castle , CCT, and a new rare Rock Star of the plant world, but the clones are still taking so no photo ops for the Rock Star ...yet Chuckles

Sop that will be 5 medical strains banked for the other patients and myself ...So I can get them plants ready at will or boom put them in the plant easybake and start them some here to help them stay in the green ...

The key is patience and diligence ...I'm focused on getting 5 good moms ...then some seeds for just in case ...Then as I grow I'll start searching for some other good Medical strains...Yes it means it will take a bit longer to get the patience and myself where we need to but we will be rock steady getting there ...As I haven't heard anything on the grant yet but we have paypal now so those that want to donate to Our Project can several different ways...But that's what a Collaborative is We all work together  One Mind,,, One Goal...Which is freedom from the local ones calling themselves caregivers at way High costs...First we sustain 3 of us then three more then three more and so on...

James


----------



## zipflip (Jun 7, 2009)

Patience and diligence... lol   watds that?  haha (sarcasm)  i have little patience in life but im learnin to have it more with growing.  that is for sure
  but i totally dig the whole startin a test dummy so say.  honest i woulda never gave that much thought. especially if startin wit somethin new/diff from the prior grow which i am in kahoots(sp?) wit.  thanks for the whole idea/concept.
  but when i started my first grow form the day i germed the seeds i wanted to smoke  so patience was not an option that grow. but i did keep 4 of the 6 ladies i had from prior grow an i am reveggin them now.
  they takin well to it. i mean all the yellow leaves they all had on them i figured would die an fall later on before new growth started but the instant i hit them wit some nutes for veg(floranova)  every one the yellow leaves now are all green again. i was in awe over it. but will move them into my veg cab wich is empty now after i flower the current batch.
  then when after few weeks to a month veg maybe an they got some girth to them i'm gonna flower 2 of the 3 like strains i got reveggin. and keep the other 1 of the 3 and the other single strain i had  for clones. and my next batch hopefully will all be clones and all guaranteed female.  n i'll be able to maximize my space load then anyway wit buddage. 
  never quite understood why so may clone an keep mothers but now after gettin almost 2 indoor grows from all seed under my belt i'm likin the idea of cloning . an like ya said , all the time savin seeds etc.... ahh hell i'll keep a couple mothers is all. and i'll prolly revegg a couple of my favorites of this new batch when they done so that way i can keep total 4-5 maybe mothers all diff strains. and hopefully by winter time i'll be doin nothin but clones maybe.  this is all just a concept so far but hopefully it  worx out.
  the buddy i got who has saved his really good beans from bags of good nuggets he got all salty on me other night. he asked me to sell him some my harvest(a bag) i told him i dont sell weed, im not a dealer but i'll gladly smoke wit ya. and he all got sour "i gave you seeds man" type speach.  well he give me seeds for the ones growin as we speak not the ones that were done.
  i figured a good bud for price of handfull good beans was small price to pay so i offered to give him a bud an he told me go F myself when he saw it lol.
  greedy punk i say.
 so hopefully now i aint got one them bastard punks who knows my game an gets faulty.
  i just told dude i'll definately hook him wit a big bud his pick when they done tho. but it wasnt good enough so watever. so this cloning bit is definately gonna be in my horrizon i future for sure.

  cant wait to see ya progress in future as well man.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 8, 2009)

I would give the guy a half oz. and tell him you are even and you aren't growing anymore after this time because it is too scary. Then, avoid him for a long bit.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 8, 2009)

@zipflip...Well Buddy there is an old saying , and I hate old saying but this one is very true loose lips sink ships ...So keep things very low profile on your end ...Like back home We all grew up together laughed together cried together ...Heck I could say something there about women too...But at a young age we all made a pact and none of us have ever broken it blood brothers to the end and none of Us would ever tell on the others no matter the cost or price ...So collect beans but then just say man I can't get the hand of it they all died on me shoot...But hey I met this new friend his name is Zack and he hooked me up with this really good herb at an awesome price...So basically unless you know they are as tight as blood ...you know this friend Zack and if they wanna trade you one of Zack's buds for a few beans kewl if not... oh well...and keep it on the QT...

The reason I got so many Friends is they all know whats said here stays here and in the world of canna ...It's gotta be that way zipper 

James 

Oh and here's a good article on bonsai for you zipper 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35928&highlight=bonsai


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 8, 2009)

@420benny...

Ahh and the ever wise  and cagey Benny chimes in good fast thinking my Friend!

Woof


----------



## 420benny (Jun 8, 2009)

duck and cover works. Thanks for the kind words. You were close. It's old and treacherous and sometimes mean, but not really, Benny


----------



## zipflip (Jun 8, 2009)

i hear ya mystic. 
  but in all honesty this guy is like a brother to me. we literally grew up together all our lives. our folks all go way back to the 60's even together and so on. him an his family practically our family too. lol
  i really aint worried bout him squealin on me in any way. just that i can expect not to hear from him again til he runs out.  thats the type guy he's turned into lately. one them old friends who now only comes round when there somethi for him or he needs somethin. but he'll get over it. i since talked to him since that post just lil bit ago an he's alright. lol
  he just likes to get salty like a lil girl time to time.
  he's the one i spoke of in another post somewhere who wanted me to help him set up a grow.
  i explained to him that the batch that finished up was just my breakin in batch an i only got like ounce dry. which was bout all i really got out it all. 
 but i tried explainin to him tat teh seeds he give me didnt grow that dam quick lol. he just sat tehre quiet on other end the phone like the half lit bulb he his. lol
  but its all good. he's comin over i lil while so i can burn him up. i told him i'd give him a bud was all i can spare just to help him out. dont get me wrong im all for bein there for a friend but when its a friend who is the type to never ever return a favor its diff story. he did give me seeds tho in advance so i do owe the guy somethin but tehy not finished yet lol.
  told him he had to wait just like i did. then he starts sayin it not worth it growin if that all ya get an how long it takes etc... i just shake my head at dude an give up on the whole concept of tryin to get him convinced its alot better in the end ONCE YA GET IT DOWN is all... which takes time.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok Mystic Wolf,  I am a native Montanan who is a disabled old-school  Logger. I am very disappointed with the caregiver system and just split from my original caregiver on Saturday. I am set up with a few plants growing and am not hurting, but am going to assign a new guy who lives out of town even further. (i am in the mountains as it is)
  I like your thoughts on things and would like to talk to you further. Can you send me a message or something?

                                                            Fuggly


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 8, 2009)

@mountain man...

I sure can send you a not MM and I look forward to getting to know you better ......Welcome in to Our budding Project and grow here BTW

James


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 14, 2009)

Update Sunday June 14th Wow 7 full days what could have happened well allot actually ...I brewed My nute tea up and bubbled it good and gave the girls in their fresh dirt their first taste of tea...Alice our loving mascot and Stunt Test Girl plant has really taken off after the near fatal toxic dirt and ph crash and is doing very after a 7 day recovery last week she was sitting just a tad over 3 inches this week she is topping out at 8 inches way to GO Alice Whoo Hoo.

Also gonna post some Alice photo op shots and those that thought I was crazy keeping the stars in the small cups so long with alice then the other girls nexy week you will see the method to my madness ...It is an Old Timers trick for setting plants outdoors that I modified slightly for indoor growing ...Outdoors We called it TGE The Great Explosion ...Basically it uses a special seedling tea ...you dig your hole add your dirt ...pop your start from your cup and lightly cut the root ball 4 times ...throw them in the ground with Our tried and true nute tea...Nute Tea mixes with Root Tea add a bit of H2O ...and BLAM The Growth Explosion"TGE" in three weeks you have usually more than tripled size with no nute burn... and animals stay the heck away as do most bugs...Though I removed the stench factor that keep bugs away for indoors Hehe ...The screens do that hard work for Me...Smiles 

The Project Medicine Man Collective is also going good We have the second in patient home veg and clone cab built and running and parts and wood enough left to start the third Cab ...Thanks to all for the kind donations ...Now We need to work on getting some of the big ticket items for the flowering units I have designed that should be pretty darn efficient...As a group we voted on the designs and they picked Mine for ease of use and simplicity ...KISS ...Keep it Simple Sweetheart ...Those that want to write and help feel welcome to write Our address is. [email protected] 

And as promised before and after shots of Alice you go Girl from a hair over 3 inches to a little over 8inches ... that's one heck of a second inning recovery girlly...Way to Grow Alice...

So Positive Topism and thats the update for this week my friends.

James

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117308&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1244426202


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 14, 2009)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 14, 2009)

@DirtySouth...From You my Southern Brother that means much...Thankyou muchly ...I love it... and blade set on the fans is finger tip to fingertip spread wide too ...Grinz ...Gotta love it when country boy ingenuity pays off...Smiles


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Tuesday eve june23rd ...

Whoo hoo that makes 5 of the Rockstar clones that have been replanted and 5 out of 6 took well Yeah that makes My success rate on the new strain about 84 percent I'll take that to the bank any darn day Yes clone success and we will have 5 mothers spread around the patients houses ....Woof Woof Woof


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunday June 28th,

Well time for an Update I recon...I guess I should have prefaced this grow with everything I'm doing and trying indoor wise here at the Casa De La Wolfen is one big experiment so I can roll over the good knowledge I learn right over to the Project Medicine Man Project ...I just feel like it is far safer to risk my plants here then the other patients plants because they are counting on Me as kind of a fearless Leader kind of thing ...Like I really know my butt from a hole in the ground on indoor growing when I've grown outside most all my life " NOT "...But I'm learning...The ozone burn plants I took in from the older gal are coming back and along good I'm doing all the plants LST and SOG as I have such limited space here at the house...Let Me tell you LST and SOG is way harder then outdoor growing ...Patience thing too I'm finding I'm using the Lazy S LST style I figured I couldn't mess that up too badly the first go ...That style may end up being a roll over for the pod too more plant mass in less space ..Don't know still thinking on it. The Sea of green I like it lets Me keep the hammer down in the plant easy bake and a nice even canopy.

Built the second cloner here this week this one is an areoponics fogger built out of a fountain fogger maker and a bucket I'm testing it side by side with the bubbler I made the best of the two will go over to the project then I'll see what I can do to tweak the other one in.

Some ups and downs with my MS but all is good ...Oh yeah and some pictures too that way folks can add input as to what I'm missing ...Oh and I got the Tea I think tweaked in for MT and the fox farm soil too so here come some pictures.

CLICK CLICK 

James out


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

"WE'VE GOT BUSH!!!"    lol  sorry im a lil wierd this mornin mystic . 
  them some thick bushy ladies tho i must say an very beautiful.
  i so dig LST. i think it just proves im a control freak and like to control my ladies LOL. na not like that  but wit the mj i mean. haha
  this round i underestimated the power of my girls an i ran outta playin field for the tiedowns(pot surface) i just take thick wire and cut lengths an bend like huge long staples an i just pin em down that way. 
  how do you tie yours down?


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh I'm just using garden twist ties and bamboo skewers Zipper that way I can pull and reposition as I need too make it easy to hit twist and move and pull after a bend is set then work my way around the buckets ...And Yeppers I like my girls BBW and with those hot sexy curves...Laughs about controlling them ...All I'll say here is you don't know what your missing ...but that's just my two cents Chuckles hard....Well if you like them thick you gotta give them the tea they get thirsty don't you know ..I like they tone and color and feel they are getting too ...nice and strong ...good stems too...man do they smell good too...Except I got one pheno bad stinker in the batch ...boy howdy she needs a bath... and some perfume bad...you have heard of skunk... think dead ...wet... 2 week old... in the sun... on the side of the road skunk!

Laughing hard 
What at least I'm honest


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> bamboo skewers


 ha i got whole **** load them things. i just been usin them wit tape to make lil flags an stabbed em in the pots to label my plants. never thought bout the way you doin it.  hmm i may have to give er a whirl next time try it



> after a bend is set then work my way around the buckets


 this is wat i was shootin for on mine but after i hit the bend part of it all then my fans all  sheltered the whole plants like dang turtle shells  and none the innards got any lite so i had to even tuck some fans to the side even just to get lite inthere.
 do you encounter same issue or similar? if so wats your cure for it? im all ears man as i so would love to round the whole pot nesxt time but yet do it efficiently enuf to where im not depriving any other parts of  light.


> you have heard of skunk... think dead ...wet... 2 week old... in the sun... on the side of the road skunk!


 thats exactly how the one i just put pic up of on my reveg thread. but it was really minty too almost in it as well.  either way it was the reason i had any odor issue last grow. others never stank that bad.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice and very green Mystic....


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

@Hamster Lewis...Why Thankyou Hamster Lewis...Like I said I'm rolling what I know from outside now inside man is it a huge change and a lot of adjusting , but I'm getting there and the plants are healthy so far so I'm not going to complain...But Thankie for the complement 

James


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

ya know mystic, sometimes change can be a good thing. ya never know it may be ya new fav, indoors...?


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Zipper ....yeah change I'm I'm good with... plus I love learning new things...and this change is a ...reading ...working... process ...Indeed and I'm gaining a Plethora of knowledge and wisdom to add ...But at moments it is making my brain ache and Me go e gads!!!

As far as the fans yes they can get that way but that is what you can hjold the fans together and half trim them if needed or tuck or move them quite a bit.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> ...But at moments it is making my brain ache and Me go e gads!!!


  it still sounds to me like ya enjoyin the experience tho. or ya wouldnt have come this far, NO? lol
  i totally love the concept of outdoors myself. i did outdoor last year for my first grow ever wit shwag seeds mostly just to get the hang of things was all.  only thing i didnt like so much was haulin in water o the trecherous hike to my grow.  i'd lug like 3 6 gallon water jugs. the thin square shape kind shaped kind like gas can. i rigged one up wit a homemade rigged up back pack liek strap deal on it so i could carry it on my back and carried the other 2 in hand over 1/4 mile every week.  
  that was hell imo. but still the experience was amazing none the less aas well as a great lernin exp.
  im sure when u done outdoor you were doin it legit where you were before so no need to be sneaky guerilla and lugging in water huh?


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Like others I love the Full Moon every month but have you ever noticed as the Moon starts to build STUFF starts to happen?

I have quite literally been running at darn break neck speed for almost two weeks now just to keep the manure cascade from rolling down hill.

Oh mind you not all huge things but all important things that could become huge ....Good news is all the plants are well and growing like well... Weeds.

Me I would take a day lounging in the plant easy bake with the gurls to just catch my breath if I could... but all is GOOD 

James out


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

cant wait to see update pix man.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 29, 2009)

wats up mystic..?
  aint seen ya on round much lately. hows things goin on wit the girls an all?


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 13, 2009)

August 13th early in the am.

Boy has this summer been busy...2 new grand babies here and helping at the collective and the hospital too mecy I think this winter I'm gonna slow down a bit.

I know I got to get new pictures up but the gurls are into their 3rd week of flower onder the cfl hood in the New Cabinet We built no less...They are looking good and the new cab should be perfect for My home needs I think.

So I'll try to pop some pics and add them a bit later time for breakfast and to plan the day 

James Out


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 13, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> Sunday June 28th,
> 
> Well time for an Update I recon...I guess I should have prefaced this grow with everything I'm doing and trying indoor wise here at the Casa De La Wolfen is one big experiment so I can roll over the good knowledge I learn right over to the Project Medicine Man Project ...I just feel like it is far safer to risk my plants here then the other patients plants because they are counting on Me as kind of a fearless Leader kind of thing ...Like I really know my butt from a hole in the ground on indoor growing when I've grown outside most all my life " NOT "...But I'm learning...The ozone burn plants I took in from the older gal are coming back and along good I'm doing all the plants LST and SOG as I have such limited space here at the house...Let Me tell you LST and SOG is way harder then outdoor growing ...Patience thing too I'm finding I'm using the Lazy S LST style I figured I couldn't mess that up too badly the first go ...That style may end up being a roll over for the pod too more plant mass in less space ..Don't know still thinking on it. The Sea of green I like it lets Me keep the hammer down in the plant easy bake and a nice even canopy.
> 
> ...


 
Every now and then about MP you see some really beautiful plants and yours are one example of them.

They look so fresh and healthy.  

Fogger's work well for cloning.


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 13, 2009)

Why Thankyou @smokingjoe...My little thing is I try to stay as organic as I can though sometimes even mother nature needs a hand ..Chuckles 

Now for the update I got the new larger cab built and hug MY cfl veg hood in it for now till I get all My ducks saved for the HPS 600watt with a mh bulb too ...It just painted it white for the time being  killz white... it reflects better I think at least until I get the reflectic up on the whole cab along with the lighting and fan I'm saving for.

Now everybody says don't even try to flower with cfls but I figured I got the cab I got the hood why not give it a try ...after all sometimes you have to make do till you can get those big ticket items saved for...

Now I'm not the best photog on the planet but tell Me if you think these look like pretty good flower so far for week 2 and a piece into flower...Not too shabby for CFL I think 

Just Me James


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 13, 2009)

No harm no foul,brother. I am wondering why you flipped em so small? Its best to let em get round 1.5-3' before you flip em, or atleast thats how I get 2-4 zipps a plant. I just don't see a good yeild w/ lil bushes of joy. Just my thoughts!


----------



## FrostyBud (Aug 13, 2009)

Really nice grow!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2009)

i didnt know you was flowering wit cfl's...

looks good tho.

i myself got results but after dryin and curing after week in jars they still very very light and airy. 
 but still good smoke imo.


----------



## MysticWolf (Aug 14, 2009)

@DirtySouth...Hey Brother hoping all goes well there yeah I had some issues that the babes goT switched early [email protected] hey Buddy how goes it Zipper and congrats on MVP [email protected] my friend I can but try.

First issue is I was working in the spare bedroom the CFL hood was just meant to veg and I knew I had huge hight restrictions in there I could maybe veg to about 2 feet ...Things have now been adjusted in there so I can get almost 3 feet vertical veg ...

I also had the gurls on a timer 18 hours in veg to save a few watts ...We went to have a grand baby and believe it or not the cat loves to sun herself in there and pressed the program button so ...We went into 12/12.

When I got back a friend finally was able to pay Me for some car parts so I had enough to build the new larger taller cab ...So until I get the scratch together for the new light rig...I figured the girls were limited in the other space and already flowering so I moved them and the hood to the new larger cab thanks to help from the GATTO aka the devil cat ... personally I think the cat wanted her green food with flowers ...yes she has been caught nibbling a leaf or 5 ....laughs hard ...so twisted as it is that is the whole story of the dwarf trees.

Chuckles hard 
James
But hey I persevere despite hurdles or issues!


----------

